# ghost house!!



## eur0pein (Jul 16, 2010)

I made this for my new ghost mantis well is it good for them(sorry about the fuzzyness using camra phone)


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 18, 2010)

Looks good to me!


----------



## eur0pein (Jul 19, 2010)

hibiscusmile said:


> Looks good to me!


thanks i didnt think there would be enough perching spots


----------

